
Show HN: Stowage, simple management for utilities packaged as Docker images - ealexhudson
http://stowage.org/
======
ealexhudson
I've been encouraging developers around me to make more use of the 'toolkit
container' pattern, to make builds easier and more consistent. I noticed that
this came with overhead though: some people were manually typing in "docker
run.. " incantations, and not always getting it right. Others would set up
scripts, or aliases, or Makefiles, or...

stowage is my solution to this. It's a very simple mechanism for creating
shell wrappers around docker, in a way that feels like a package manager (such
as npm).

